# LIMA ES UNA%$·"$·""·"··"$"$ no mejor veanlo uds... :s



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Bonito día para tomar fotos! :cheers:


Ah verdad que sí :cheers: tiene que haber repetición eso si trick ya no existe el toque de queda :lol: :nono:

Weno como nadie le dio bola a mis fotos sobre el partido de voley las pongo aca 
























































Muchas gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Clau, nunca había visto este thread, me gustó mucho, y mejor con las actualizaciones. Pero qué valiente eres, yo en Lima ni loca tomaría fotos mientras conduzco, es que nunca manejé allá. Aquí lo hago a veces--nomás apunto y al cálculo, y si sale, piola, si no, ni modo.  Como a varios, me encantó la foto de la caída del sol tras el puente, te salió bien artística y romántica, jaja.

Lo del malecón y la gente que come allá, bueno, creo que en un lugar público de esparcimiento no se puede prohibir que lo hagan, más bien pienso que es una alternativa para quienes no pueden darse el lujo de disfrutar una comida y la magnífica vista desde El Salto del Fraile o algún otro lugar así. Mientras que no ensucien y dejen el lugar como estaba, no lo condeno. O quizá deberían habilitar una zona como para hacer picnics, ésa sería otra alternativa...

Qué excelente que hayas ido a ver un partido de voley, las chicas siempre han dado lo mejor de sí, ojalá que vuelvan a surgir como en el pasado, a ellas sí les tengo fe. 

Gracias por las fotos, y ojalá sigas tomando muchas más, Claudia. ¡Saludotessssss!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

Canelita said:


> O quizá deberían habilitar una zona como para hacer picnics, ésa sería otra alternativa...


Esa es una muy buena idea, mientras también se mantenga limpio, está muy bien:cheers:


----------



## Milagros_16 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hermosas Fotos De Lima


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

^^

OMG

Bueno qué puedo decir... opino igual xD...

(no le den de baja  :fiddle


----------

